# Car camping suggestions



## jmhlsy (Aug 2, 2012)

I am looking for some campsite suggestions for North GA.  There will be about 6 people and 2-3 tents.  Also must be on creek.  I am looking for a more off the beaten path place.  Dont like alot of traffic.  It seems that the FS keeps closing roads to some of my old camps. Any suggestions?  Thanks.


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 2, 2012)

FR 44 is pretty nice.
Some weekends youll see no one else, some you have a little traffic through there


----------



## jmhlsy (Aug 2, 2012)

Where is FR 44? Probably been on it just don't recall.


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 2, 2012)

White, Georgia (Above Helen)
They have 2 fee campgrounds on the road. Low Gap and Upper Chattahoochee River campgrounds. 
There are tons of primitive spots between, before, and after them. Some are drive right up and park.. some a little hike to get to. 
PLENTY right next to the river

Heres a map and info on Upper Chattahoochee 
http://www.fs.usda.gov/wps/portal/f...%20Upper%20Chattahoochee%20River%20Campground


----------



## seeker (Aug 2, 2012)

How about the Tallulah River Campground.  It's nice and remote with miles of river to explore.

http://www.chattahoocheemanagement.com/TallulahRiver.htm


----------



## Davis31052 (Aug 3, 2012)

Are we talking a car, car camping,or you just talking about tent camping? 

If you have an SUV or truck with decent ground clearance, drop me a PM and I can give you directions to a place up north of Clayton. Far enough of the road that no one will know your there. 

Nice flat spot right by the creek.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Aug 4, 2012)

I hate soundin' like a broke record....but there is just too many places in this area to try and tell ya about !! One place comes to mind , though. Ammons Creek. It off a forest service rd bout 1 mile north of Hale ridge and overflow roads intersection to the east. Another would be the old coleman river WMA. We are blessed to have so many out of the way places up here !!


----------

